# Spirit Halloweens new petition...



## JohnnyL

*Spirit Halloweens new petition... (UPDATED)*

It's pretty upsetting in my opinion. They want to change the date of Halloween to the last Saturday of the month. This would destroy all the Halloween is. It has been celebrated on the same day for thousands of years.

They're trying to commercialize Halloween for the sake of their sales in my opinion.

Let's change Christmas while we're at it...

Your thoughts?

Here's the link to Spirit's petition: www.SpiritHalloweekend.com

*UPDATE:* Here is a link to the "*Keep it 31*" petition to preserve the date of Halloween, please check it out and sign it. Thanks everyone!

*http://www.petitiononline.com/KEEPIT31/petition.html*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not the petition, but a blog about it:

http://www.halloweenblog.com/petition-for-halloween-on-saturday

I didn't see anything about it on their web site - you 'd think there would be something there if they're starting a petition of that kind.


----------



## The Creepster

then New years has to land on Friday every year


----------



## Mayhem Mistress

I might not make any friends with my reply, (especially since it's my first post) but I think it would be cool to have Halloween on a Saturday every year. I see your point though - it's always been October 31st, regardless of the day.

But......if Halloween was on a Saturday:

The TOTs could stay out later, if they have cool parents

People who throw Halloween parties, could actually throw them ON the day

People who decorate could spend Sunday cleaning up, tearing down, etc.

People who hand out candy wouldn't have to rush home from work in anticipation of the TOTs coming before they are ready.

Just my two cents - which probably isn't even worth the full value. LOL


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not changing my birthday for anybody!


----------



## Mayhem Mistress

Okay - ya got me there - I completely forgot about the peeps who are Halloween babies. I retract my previous comments.


----------



## The Creepster

And now for something completely different........


----------



## Hauntiholik

This is the petition link that JohnnyL was talking about from Spirit Halloween: SpiritHalloweekend



> My name is Steven Silverstein, President of Spirit Halloween stores, and I want to talk to you about an issue near and dear to our hearts. I am rallying Americans across the country to join me in my quest to have Halloween changed to a Saturday. Not just this year, but every year.
> 
> Let's face it: Halloween has outgrown the weekday celebration.
> 
> * Halloween is now the third-largest party day in the U.S., behind New Year's Eve and the Super Bowl.
> * Halloween is the second-largest holiday in home décor (inside and outside), behind Christmas
> * It's not just for kids anymore. Last year the National Retail Federation estimated that nearly 65% of adults celebrate Halloween and that the average consumer spends more than $66 on costumes, candy, decorations and greeting cards.
> 
> Saturday Halloween makes good sense.
> 
> * Saturday Halloween is more fun for friends and family. Parties last longer, families spend more quality time together -the world is a little happier.
> * Saturday Halloween is unrushed. The kids can trick or treat before dark and parents don't have to race home from work or worry about bedtimes.
> * Saturday Halloween is better for the economy. Halloween-related retail sales are as much as 30% higher when Halloween falls on the weekend versus a weekday. And that means more jobs and better paychecks. Let's put America back to work-let's end this recession now!
> 
> So, take the pledge. Tell your friends. Join the movement. And let's make Halloween the last Saturday in October every year! Let's make it: Halloweekend.
> 
> Thank you, Steven Silverstein


----------



## jaege

What? That is just stupid. I have Halloween parties almost every year, and never had a problem. Actually I prefer that they not be on "the day" since many of my friends want to take thier kids out TOTing. I have my parties on an off weekend anyway.

I see that his little web page has no place for desenters.


----------



## Otaku

JohnnyL said:


> I'm on my phone now but I'm hoping someone can post a link to the petition.
> 
> It's pretty upsetting in my opinion. They want to change the date of Halloween to the last Saturday of every month. This would destroy all the Halloween is. It has been celebrated on the same day for thousands of years.
> 
> They're trying to commercialize Halloween for the sake of their sales in my opinion.
> 
> Let's change Christmas while we're at it...
> 
> Your thoughts?


I'm with you. I do like having Halloween land on a weekend, but the commercial aspect is just too obvious. Sure the Pres. of Spirit wants Halloweekend to happen - he admits that he stands to make more money. His other arguments hold little, if any, water - the ailing global economy is NOT going to be saved by Halloweekend, nor is it likely that will he institute profit-sharing for the seasonal employees at Spirit stores.

The USA is not the only country that celebrates Halloween, either. Is he asking for a world-wide change in the holiday, or just for the U.S.?

And there are important religious reasons for keeping Halloween on the 31st, lest we forget.

Bottom line: Halloween is October 31st.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Let’s put America back to work—let’s end this recession now!"

Written like a true marketing guru. Oh yeah, like changing one holiday is going to make a difference

I understand the other points being made, particularly for working parents, but frankly, I wouldn't want the date to change (not just because it's Spooky1's birthday). And for us, since we set up and take down the same day, I really don't want to have kids showing up earlier while we're still setting up and keeping us up later, either. I enjoy it hugely for the short time it lasts and I'm happy to relax with a glass of wine when the evening is done.

When I was a kid, if someone wasn't home when you came TOTing, you just moved on to the next house. Your parents took you out after they got home from work and had some dinner, and no one had a problem with that. Having more time to TOT wasn't an option and parents didn't think you needed to, anyway. You weren't given a huge pillowcase to fill with candy and you weren't allowed to ask for "candy for my sick brother".

Our friends who like giving a party usually plan it for a night other than Halloween itself already. That way we can enjoy a celebration and still have the holiday itself for haunting and TOTs.

I probably managed to get off the subject, but there you have it


----------



## JohnnyL

There's no chance it would ever be changed but, I'll gladly accept PM's from people who want to help form a petition to "save the date". Just let me know.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain

Only $66 dollars!!! :googly: I spent that today alone in tools for projects. Halloween will always be celebrated October 31st here. Now if we can get the neighbors on board!!!

Little story though. I was an Army brat growing up. In the late 70's we were stationed in Germany and there was one year that Trick or Treating was banned. There was some terrorist group in town that made threats against military kids so the general just shut it down :-(

David


----------



## DarkLore

My appreciation of Halloween was inspired by an elementary school teacher, Mr. Faulkner. Who never failed to come to school on Halloween in the coolest costumes. I couldn't wait to get to school and see all the creative costumes. (Same thing when I lived overseas.) It might not be quite the same, but we still have celebrations and some who dress up at work. 

I don't have a strong opinion either way. I can see arguments for both sides. Sure..it's a bit easier to manage the activities of the day. But it also disrupts things like college football. What happens next..more unsupervised kids roaming the neighborhoods because Dads won't pull away from a Trojan game?

Maybe you ought to consider a boycott of all Spirit Halloween stores? I'm sure Halloween USA and others would be happy to fill the void. I'd venture to guess Mr. Silverstein doesn't hold Irish/Celtic roots.


----------



## Kaoru

I don't think its a good idea to try and change the date to every last saturday. I think its best to just keep the date as it is, so that it cycles through the week. At least it gives me a chance to have it on Sunday next year so I can have my free time next year to take my daughter trick-or-treating.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Most cities do not recognize it as an official holiday therefore, can't restrict Trick or Treats.
'Hey, you can't knock on your neighbors door on 10/31...you have to do it on a Saturday'
"Hey, you can't give out candy to your neighbor's kids on 10/31"

I don't think their plea will do any good.
Making ToT official is not a high priority for city government. Restricting ToT, which is mostly informal is problematic.


----------



## saint paul mn

HauntLurker said:


> I might not make any friends with my reply, (especially since it's my first post) but I think it would be cool to have Halloween on a Saturday every year. I see your point though - it's always been October 31st, regardless of the day.
> 
> But......if Halloween was on a Saturday:
> 
> The TOTs could stay out later, if they have cool parents
> 
> People who throw Halloween parties, could actually throw them ON the day
> 
> People who decorate could spend Sunday cleaning up, tearing down, etc.
> 
> People who hand out candy wouldn't have to rush home from work in anticipation of the TOTs coming before they are ready.
> 
> Just my two cents - which probably isn't even worth the full value. LOL


i agree with this. it kind of gives you 2 Halloweens if you think about it. you'd have the last Saturday then you'd have the 31st. I say go for it.


----------



## kprimm

This is the dumbest crap i have ever heard. You cant change halloween. It is the 31st and it always will be. Even if someone tried to change it, i would only ever observe it on the 31st, even if iwas completely alone to do so.

Why dont we just say christmas is may 28, so we can open our presents at the beach?

To me this is a totally stupid idea.


----------



## TearyThunder

I am pretty neutral on this subject. After Daylight Saving was changed to after Halloween it upset me enough to not worry about what day anymore since it will still be daylight longer than I want.


----------



## jaege

kprimm said:


> This is the dumbest crap i have ever heard. You cant change halloween. It is the 31st and it always will be. Even if someone tried to change it, i would only ever observe it on the 31st, even if iwas completely alone to do so.
> 
> Why dont we just say christmas is may 28, so we can open our presents at the beach?
> 
> To me this is a totally stupid idea.


I am for changing Christmas to the summer (not May, but July). Winter is so depressing, its hard to get festive with those short cold days. I would rather be a big grinch and hibernate all winter.


----------



## scareme

Haunted Bayou said:


> Most cities do not recognize it as an official holiday therefore, can't restrict Trick or Treats.
> 'Hey, you can't knock on your neighbors door on 10/31...you have to do it on a Saturday'
> "Hey, you can't give out candy to your neighbor's kids on 10/31"
> 
> I don't think their plea will do any good.
> Making ToT official is not a high priority for city government. Restricting ToT, which is mostly informal is problematic.


You don't live in Oklahoma City (and I bet you're glad). The leaders of our fair city, of almost 1 mil. people, do say "Hey, you can't give out candy to your neighbor's kids on 10/31" Last time Halloween fell on a Sun. we had to celebrate it on Sat. night. They said that majority did not want it celebrated on Sun. They did not officillay say it was cause the relgious leaders and majority didn't want the holiday with satan ties to be celebrated on the Lord's day, but show me one person who did not get that idea. Since next years holiday falls on Sun., we all fully expect to be celebrating it Sat.. But the official notice won't come out til next Oct. It doesn't bother me, because of the reasons already given on the thread, it's eaiser to celebrate on Sat. night. But I just hate the relgious majority setting the rules for all of us. Said my piece.


----------



## Doc Doom

IMHO, that is one of the most stupid ideas I have EVER heard. Not only have they lost me as a customer, I' m gonna return the stuff I bought from them this year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah, I knew about your problem up there but I still think it is in the minority and wrong. There are some other towns out there that dictate a day for ToT.

I was speaking in general. There are always some idiots out there.

Is there a fine or jail time if you have a neighborhood halloween party on 10/31?


----------



## Jaybo

scareme said:


> You don't live in Oklahoma City (and I bet you're glad). The leaders of our fair city, of almost 1 mil. people, do say "Hey, you can't give out candy to your neighbor's kids on 10/31" Last time Halloween fell on a Sun. we had to celebrate it on Sat. night. They said that majority did not want it celebrated on Sun. They did not officillay say it was cause the relgious leaders and majority didn't want the holiday with satan ties to be celebrated on the Lord's day, but show me one person who did not get that idea. Since next years holiday falls on Sun., we all fully expect to be celebrating it Sat.. But the official notice won't come out til next Oct. It doesn't bother me, because of the reasons already given on the thread, it's eaiser to celebrate on Sat. night. But I just hate the relgious majority setting the rules for all of us. Said my piece.


Many years ago , when I was still a TOT myself, I remember a similar thing happening here in Texas. It had more to do with us kids being out late on a school night rather than religious reasons. This was before people started taking their kids during the daylight hours to TOT. I can remember gathering with friends and waiting impatiently for it to get dark enough to go out to haul in the loot! Man, I miss those days. Parents are too PC and paranoid now days.


----------



## Warrant2000

I'm signed in to the petition!


----------



## scareme

We could have parties on 10/31. They just wouldn't let kids tot. They tried to give us that crap about it being a school night too. But so are Mon, Tue, Wed and Thur nights too, and they didn't reschedule Halloween when it falls on one of those nights, only on Sun nights. I guess I just bristle when I think relgion gets involved with government. I enjoyed the evening. I turned off all the lights and watched old black and white horror flicks without having to answer the door every two minutes, cause we already did that part the night before. It was kind-of like having a two day Halloween.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

shame on spirit!


----------



## jdubbya

I'm not sure on this. I only know how excited I get when Halloween falls on a Saturday, (and a lot of you share the same excitement). It certainly makes it very convenient for a lot of us haunters. Having a weekend celebration would allow for more activities geared towards the celebration. It's always a scramble getting things done on a weeknight when TOT falls on one. That said, I'm not in favor of the motive for the change, which seems to be purely financial on the part of Spirit. Assuming this ever actually came to fruition, TOT could be held on the last Saturday of Oct, along with parties, etc, but the "real" Halloween would always be on 10/31.


----------



## debbie5

We're all talking about Mr. Silverstein and his idea, so I guess his marketing scheme worked.

I think we need to stop making up holidays and deleting others (or modifying them)to feel better as a country. You can't please everybody, and certainly not all the time. 

I believe kids have been trick-or-treating since about the 1930's- why is it SUDDENLY AN ISSUE? Everyone is so damn scared of everything now....WTH?

However, that being said: I think Mr. Silverstein is only speaking what is the current trend: to culturally get rid of, or at least modify or minimize Halloween. He's trying to make nicenice with the uber Christians/Southerners who don't like it at all, and especially don't like it on a Sunday. And trying to pander to the people who DO like Halloween by saying "I CAN MAKE IT BETTER!". 
Do not get sucked in by convenience. 
When hubby & I lived in Vermont, the small town had BANNED Halloween. Yes, adults would get fined if they took their kids out. "Something" had happened a few years previous (no one would tell us what...really) and they outlawed TOTing. Town provided a town party for the kids. We still handed out candy- we had about 3 families come through. No fines though.
Why WAS the day of daylight savings time change moved a few yerars ago? Were you asked if it was okay with you? Why was it changed? Funny how it just HAPPENED to co-incide with Halloween...maybe Big Brother wants kids to not TOT in the dark, thereby subtly reinforcing the scary, dangerous nature of taking your kids out TOTing? Reason given was to save electricty, but funny how it screwed up Halloween....


----------



## GothicCandle

Doc Doom said:


> IMHO, that is one of the most stupid ideas I have EVER heard. Not only have they lost me as a customer, I' m gonna return the stuff I bought from them this year.


can you do that? at the spirit store here there are tons of signs all over the store saying they do not except returns for any reason(even if you buy, say, a costume and it don't fit) It's quite stupid.

As far as the day being changed, that's stupid too. Halloween has a cultural and historical base for being on the 31st, i understand that most people just celebrate it for candy and don't have a clue what the historical aspect is(sad) but why would you change it? I agree, why not change Christmas too?(Jesus wasn't born in the winter anyway! A lot of christian historians believe he was born in the spring) So...in that case of Christmas the only historical reason that it is in winter is because humans wanted it that way(to take away from pagan holidays like yule) Halloween is the 31st, it will always be the 31st.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

you can return items until i believe october 13th or 17th... after that period all sales are final!


----------



## Devils Chariot

The Creepster said:


> And now for something completely different........


Does anyone get the feeling creepster might be AI 1.0? or devils advocate 2.0?:googly:


----------



## Parabola

Halloween is October 31st. and always will be to me. I don't believe in changing a long standing tradition for convenience. I agree it is great to have Halloween on Saturday this year, but other years when it is not are just as fun. I always save a vacation day for when it falls during the work week anyway and I'm sure I'm not the only one. I also enjoy Christmas in December as it gives me something to look forward to in the winter. "Give me convenience or give me death" indeed.


----------



## kprimm

Well i for one am going to take this further and also boycotting Spirit. I am sorry i gave them such a great review of thier halloween light show. If they want to try to do something stupid like this, i am not buying anything from them again. From now on it's Halloween USA for me.I would like to see a link to someplace where i could send my thoughts directly to Spirit and let them now what i think.I used to think they were a pretty good store but i am done with them untill they come back and apologize or at least drop this dumb idea.
You cant change what a holiday is just to make it convenient for everyone.
They can say what they want but halloween is and has always been, and will ALWAYS be OCTOBER 31ST.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I just looked at the web-site... I just can't take the Spirit pledge seriously.

It isn't really a petition. It is marketing.


----------



## DeathTouch

Wow! Everyone has some good rebuttals. I am not sure which way to go on this. I guess I am Bi-spiritualHalloween, I will go either way. My thought is I am always pro-Halloween. Meaning what ever makes Halloween better then I am all for it. I know most towns changed their Halloween times so that it wouldn’t be so dark for the TOTs. Even though a good idea, for me as a haunter it isn’t as good because it kills my dark factor. But I also know that Halloween is for the kids and that is why I build my props. Not to mention all the Halloween parties that bring in revenue. If you buy a 100 dollar costume to goto a party, and you only can be at the party for an hr because you have to work the next day, then most my not go. So for what I see it almost looks like the best idea is to move Halloween on a Sat. Maybe it would kill the 31st aspect of Halloween. But I bet the people that felt that the 31st was more important, and then they could celibate this at their time. I honestly don’t know. There seems to be good and bad with this. It would suck not to do it on the 31st but again, it would be nice not to have to rush home from work to get things ready either. Anyone want to flip for it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DeathTouch said:


> Anyone want to flip for it?


I call heads (flip) - and heads it is! I win, and Halloween stays on the 31st

We can all rest easy now:googly:


----------



## debbie5

Naw- no flipping, but I'm always up for wrestling. 2 out of 3 wins. GO!
(adjusting sumo belt and topknot)


----------



## DeathTouch

Where were you when they changed the times to daylight? LOL


----------



## debbie5

I think I was sleeping?


----------



## DeathTouch

RoxyBlue said:


> I call heads (flip) - and heads it is! I win, and Halloween stays on the 31st
> 
> We can all rest easy now:googly:





debbie5 said:


> Naw- no flipping, but I'm always up for wrestling. 2 out of 3 wins. GO!
> (adjusting sumo belt and topknot)





debbie5 said:


> I think I was sleeping?


Meani :>


----------



## nixie

I prefer to keep Halloween where it is, but I can see both sides. I guess we're lucky. My kids are homeschooled, hubby is self-employed, and I don't work outside the house, so we have nothing to do November first but drool on our pillows till noon. For us, moving Halloween to Saturday would mean our guests could stay later, that's about it. I can see the benefit for those who have to be up in the morning, so I guess I understand the flipside, but my heart skips a beat if I happen to look at a digital clock at 10:31, it would be sad to loose that.


----------



## stygma

Speaking as a Celt, I take issue with someone who wants to mess with our traditions. (Halloween having its roots in the Celtic festival of Samhainn a Gaelic word meaning "summer's end") I am in agreement with most others here, changing long standing traditions for the sake of convenience "*IS THE STUPIDEST CRAP I HAVE EVER HEARD*"! This is on the lines of changing Christmas from December 25th just because it doesn't fall on a weekend or changing New Years Eve and New Years Day to a weekend because it is more convenient!

If the day that Halloween falls on is not "convenient" for anyone then "don't participate", it's that simple. It all comes down to choices and what's important. We all make choices and sacrifices every day as to what's important and this is no different.

As for the religious zealots, Samhainn is largely a secular celebration, meaning it is separate from religion. It is a festival held at the end of the harvest season in Gaelic cultures and was a celebration of the "fall harvest".

Halloween is also rooted in the Christian "All Saints' Day" also known as "Solemnity of All Saints" also called "All Hallows" or "Hallowmas" How about them apples!

It really comes as no surprise that some "Genius" wants to change the dates of "cultural traditions" in the name convenience in order to make more money.

Spirit, *SHAME ON YOU*, you have forever lost my business as well! (end of rant)

-Stygma


----------



## Terrormaster

I dunno... Not at all keen on movin da ween. However boycotting Spirit may backfire. And if I were the paranoid conspiratorial type I'd say that was exactly the goal - get us to turn on ourselves.

Also, to add to Stygma's history lesson. All Saints Day was specifically chosen by the Christian church to coincide with Samhainn in order to make it easier to convert the pagans in the area. At one point in time they were actually on the same day then the church moved All Saints day back and forth a couple times between 10/31 and 11/01. 10/31 eventually became known as Hallow's Eve (which got slurred into Halloween eventually).


----------



## Rahnefan

*Why a day when we could have a whole month?*

_Saturday Halloween makes good sense._

No, Halloween *is* October 31, in every sense, therefore Saturday Halloween is *non*sense.

_* Saturday Halloween is more fun for friends and family. Parties last longer, families spend more quality time together -the world is a little happier._

True enough. Most of us prefer when it falls on the weekend.

_* Saturday Halloween is unrushed. The kids can trick or treat before dark and parents don't have to race home from work or worry about bedtimes._

Also true.

_* Saturday Halloween is better for the economy. Halloween-related retail sales are as much as 30% higher when Halloween falls on the weekend versus a weekday. And that means more jobs and better paychecks. Let's put America back to work-let's end this recession now!_

No, let's not. Because a whole month is much better than a day or a weekend. A whole season of haunting/Halloween is evolving, wouldn't you say?

To extend the actual celebration, retailers (and haunters) could beef up their focus on the surrounding holidays -- that'd give us three consecutive days, right?

October 31 - Halloween/Samhain
November 1 - Hallowmas/All Saints/Day of the Dead
November 2 - All Souls Day

If your haunt changed a little on each day, that might be cool too.


----------



## JohnnyL

Wanting to change a holiday so you don't have to rush from work etc just seems a bit selfish in my honest opinion. I've never once held a party on the actual date of Halloween. Its usually the prior weekend or following. On Halloween I take the night to enjoy the holiday, sit back and welcome the trick or treaters while watching our favorite Halloween movies. Going outside and sitting in the graveyard next to my jack o lanterns has always been a tradition as well. Doing that on a day that's not truly Halloween just so people don't have to rush around seems saddening to me. Just prepare ahead of time or take the day off. As for trick or treaters getting to stay out later, I doubt it would make a difference at all.

Sure we all get excited about a whole weekend dedicated to Halloween but have we forgotten that we enjoy this holiday almost year round? The entire month of October is a celebration for us.

It's a downer to see how some have become more focused on their displays and own interests than the actual history of the holiday. Just like Christmas has become...

Halloween, October 31st - Forever.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Halloween is Halloween, and Samhain is Samhain.
I really don't believe it will change.


----------



## HauntCast

I may not let them advertise on my show anymore for this redonkulous petition. What is wrong with some people?


----------



## stygma

Have we really grown into a society that whenever we don't like something we will just change the rules to suit our needs, wants and desires?

-Stygma


----------



## GothicCandle

HauntedAcresManor said:


> you can return items until i believe october 13th or 17th... after that period all sales are final!


not here. no returns allowed for any reason, even if something is broken when you buy it. I use to work at spirit and those were the rules(as stupid as they are.)


----------



## SecondNightmare

Kinda mixed on this one. Tot's barely show on weekday Halloweens, and the ones who do come out are mostly done before sunset. But then again, I would hate to take "Halloween" from the 31st. Why can't the 31st always land on a Saturday 

...I don't know.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Keep it as is, plain and simple. With a lot of shops giving better props and prices than Spirit, I won't miss the overpricing of their props or giving my money to them.


----------



## JohnnyL

I've started a petition with another member, I encourage everyone who believes that Halloween shouldn't be moved to sign it and spread the word.

http://www.petitiononline.com/KEEPIT31/petition.html

KEEP IT 31!


----------



## Otaku

Signed!


----------



## DarkLore

Hmmm. You are sending a petition to a bunch of money grubbing idiots....to ask for them to not take action that generates more commerce. That's a bit like asking the clergy to clear out the choir boys.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

$pirit -

Wor$t

Idea

Ever.


----------



## Terrormaster

Signed (Johnny Love's petition, not the stupid $pirit one). Either we make it a National Holiday (yeah wishful thinkin) or an official month long celebration like Mardi Gras - otherwise, leave it the f$^k alone!


----------



## Lilly

No TO Changing Halloween's Date ))))What the heck is wrong with you people..you want more sales then sell all yr round and lower your prices.. holy crap I can make almost everything you sell in that store for about half than your price and better quality ..maybe you should hire us for your wares instead of china while you are at it..we haunters will unite and not let this go thru!!!!!!

my comment on petition
I signed


----------



## Haunted Bayou

um where are these petitions going? LOL


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Added my sig. Thanks JohnnyL.


----------



## Brad Green

Old school traditionalist here. Halloween is the 31st of October, signature added to everyone else's on the petition.


----------



## HomeyDaClown

Haunted Bayou said:


> um where are these petitions going? LOL


The petitions go to the US Congress.


----------



## Terrormaster

If any of you are on Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, or any other social network, by all means pass the word around and get as many of your friends, family, and followers to sign the petition - Spirit HAS to be stopped.


----------



## HomeyDaClown

I am the creator of the "Petition Against Proposed Permanent Saturday Halloweens" but JohnnyL has been a great help in creating a logo and finding several sites to post the message on. The word is getting out. I am getting no support from the other forum at all, since they are clearly pro-spirit and are unfairly biased. 

Get anyone that has an email address to sign up and fight the cause and we will see their bad idea disappear. 

Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## Johnmonster

My first thought was "Hoax", then I watched the video..

It's not often I am at a loss for words, but I don't think I have any other than to say that a retail store trying to maximize profits and create a legacy for itself by changing Halloween infuriates me.

Let 'em try. Spirit will, like so many businesses before it, live out its may-fly life and be dust while Halloween will live on as long as we love it and celebrate it, and no pretentious, misguided movement can change something that is enormously bigger than itself.

I'd never even heard of Spirit until last Halloween, and they won't get a dime from me ever again.


----------



## davy2

well, due to the fact that I'm never able to take time off around Halloween, and the fact that I can only decorate outside on day of Halloween due to theives and vandals, and the fact that, after this year, I'll need to wait 7 more years before I can decorate again outside, I'm all for a "last Saturday in October" Halloween! Seems like it would be almost impossible to change the date of a holiday


----------



## Offwhiteknight

You know, if this was just a stunt by Spirit to gain brand recognition or as a sort of guerilla ad campaign, I would just shrug, sigh and move on.

But enough of me worries that they are serious about it and it scares me. Halloween isn't just a retail holiday, it's much more and while I love it when the holiday falls on a Friday or Saturday, it should be relegated automatically to one given day. It's a date, not a day.


----------



## toymaker

i don't know were i stand, at first i thought great 2 day to celebrate but the more i thought about it halloween IS the 31 and the 31 IS halloween they are will always be intertwined and it should stay that way it should stay!! :jol:


----------



## pyro

halloween is the last day of october no matter what --lets make it a national holiday


----------



## JohnnyL

Thanks for the support everyone!

If you've got Facebook, join our group: Keep It 31! | Facebook

Also help by voting *NO* in Spirit's new poll: Poll | Facebook

Thanks! Keep spreading the word!


----------



## SapphyreMoon

I can't sign the petition, it's for US residents only; so I'm thinking it would only change the day for USians.... I think it would suck (and not in a vampire entertaining way). Most people hold their parties and dances the weekend before, which extends the celebrations in those years and I like that. Our Halloween wedding was the 28th just because it was the Sat before and it made it so we could do our wedding AND our display. 
Changing the day seems silly as would changing any holiday to suit a retailers need but on the other hand, it's big business that runs a country these days; it would be up to the people to not bother with it and keep the tradition going.


----------



## GPSaxophone

It seems retailers are always complaining when Thanksgiving comes late (November 1st is on a Friday or Saturday) thus shortening the time from Black Friday to Christmas Eve.

If Halloween ended up being earlier in October, they would have fewer days to sell stuff as the "season" begins on October 1st (or the 1st day of autumn). Taking up to a week off of this season would do them more harm than good.

Keep Halloween on the 31st!


----------



## Hungryforblood

Our Mayor wanted to have Trick or Treating on the 26th instead of the 31st.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I signed the petition to keep it on the 31st


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hungryforblood said:


> Our Mayor wanted to have Trick or Treating on the 26th instead of the 31st.


Ask him what authority gives him the option to tell people when they can trick-or-treat? There is nothing that gives him that power, and shame on the local newspaper journalists who don't jump on that.


----------



## kprimm

Signed Johnny,
and i also sent the petition to every single person in my address book and asked them to sign it and then forward it to everyone in thier books and so on. I am done with SPIRIT, they will get no more of my money period.


----------



## Revenant

Wow. I've just sat back and read this thread, and there's so much passion this has roiled up. I've been kinda bummed lately but this just warms my blackened little heart. Bless you all. Thank you. 

I do not hold any ethnic/cultural or religious significance to Halloween; for me it was always a secular holiday. And if you're in the majority of people for whom it always was a secular holiday, you're still honoring the tradition of its celebration. Honor it, or don't, but don't overturn the foundation of it for reasons of commerce and convenience. Because then you may still be celebrating the tradition but not honoring it. Does that make sense? It's more than just an annual party.

:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

I don't fault Spirit for trying. They are a business after all and if the petition works then they could benefit from the additional sales that _they believe_ would happen.

Whether or not the petition works, the suggestion of it has caused a huge amount of publicity for them. Good or bad I believe they benefit.


----------



## DeathTouch

Has anyone complained to Spirit yet? Maybe let them explain what they are trying to do or maybe allow them to retract their petition.


----------



## Terrormaster

I understand Halloween is not big business like that other holiday and things are hurting even more this year with the economy (and supposedly the trouble with Gemmy and other china based mass prop producers thats the primary reason for less stuff on the shelves this year - which is the rumor I heard so take that with a grain of salt). But there are many ways to commercialize Halloween WITHOUT moving the date to always fall on a weekend. And we can help it along without spoiling or dishonoring the holiday.

For starters Halloween should become a national holiday (which is the biggest hurdle because there's still way too many ignorant religious zealots out there who also have political power). To help that along we need to organize and start an awareness campaign to educate people. Next we can send start sending more Halloween cards out like people do at Christmas. Not to just people who you know like Halloween, but as many as you would Christmas. And since Halloween has evolved over the years I say it can evolve further (without changing the date of course). We can do so by introducing gift giving. We already do it here with Secret Reaper but it needs to go national which would give the retailers the big punch they need. 

Come on, if Hallmark can invent a silly holiday like Valentines day for the purpose of selling more cards, we as haunters and Halloween enthusiast can come up with a commercially sound and valid reason for giving gifts on Halloween.

And that's just scratching the surface.


----------



## Terrormaster

DeathTouch said:


> Has anyone complained to Spirit yet? Maybe let them explain what they are trying to do or maybe allow them to retract their petition.


Yeah, I believe Ghoul Friday had gotten an email from them to which she had responded. If they're reading their emails and actually keeping tabs on the community that supports their business, they know.

http://www.ghoulfriday.com/halloween_petitions_and_raving_traditionalists


----------



## Icy Feet of Death

Nope, Hallowe'en will always be the 31st. It's my birthday. My birthday will always be on Hallowe'en.
:jol:


----------



## DeathTouch

I found this artical.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/halloweekend-movement-comes-knocking-63126827.html


----------



## ZipperNeck

First of all this is my first post since joining this awesome group. You are all amazing and inspiring. Second, hate to be a party pooper....I think it's a GREAT idea to change the date to a weekend. I LOVE Halloween and the date it's on doesn't really matter to me. BUT...having it on a Saturday makes it easier for most people for obvious reasons. Most people are off from work. Kids are out of school. No rushing around after work to get everything ready. No rushing to get as many treats as possible before getting kids to bed and ready for school the next day. I am only speaking from a non-religious/cultural point of view and anyone who does practice on that day will not change their religious/cultural habits of course! HALLOWEEN for me is about kids and being a kid again. I am not chasing spirits or demons away. I am not celebrating harvest or carving a turnip jack-o-lantern in honor of Stingy Jack. Anyone who doesn't want to commercialize HALLOWEEN ....too late! We buy our props, or items to build props, costumes, candy, etc...to celebrate HALLOWEEN! AND WE LOVE IT! Changing the date won't change anything that hasn't already been changed about this "holiday's traditions." Hope I haven't offended anybody. I really do admire all of you here....HAPPY HAUNTING!


----------



## Terrormaster

Welcome to the forum but you've missed the point entirely ZipperNeck. No one here will argue really with some of the benefits. 

It's really the principle behind the whole thing. Holidays should not be moved period. They're traditions for a reason and the date is part of the tradition. This has nothing to do with religion or beliefs, I'm agnostic and celebrate Halloween as a secular holiday. It's about the principle of willy nilly moving a holiday for the sheer sake of convenience. 

What next, move Christmas to the 4th Sunday of December because everyone won't need to take PTO, the church goers were already going to church anyways, and the stores can stand to loose 9 hours of business time versus another 12 hours?

Gimme me a break puh-leeze.


----------



## HomeyDaClown

kprimm said:


> Signed Johnny,
> and i also sent the petition to every single person in my address book and asked them to sign it and then forward it to everyone in their books and so on. I am done with SPIRIT, they will get no more of my money period.


Thanks for the support!

To me it's like Wal-Mart asking for a second black Friday or a whole black weekend after Thanksgiving. If you want to improve your business, you need to offer customers good products, value and customer service, not by trying to change tradition. If you want me as a customer you have to give me incentive to buy period.

Signatures are rolling in and Spirit's poll shows that a large majority is opposed to their campaign as reflected by most here as well.


----------



## Lunatic

Wow, what a scam. I can understand the convenience especially with a family but no way I'm hopping on board with this corporate proposal. The 31st shall always be Halloween for me. In my mind, when any holiday lands on the weekend it becomes extra special for celebrating and something to look forward to. However, I still enjoy it even on a Monday. But, hot damn, Halloween IS on a Saturday this year....Good for us!


----------



## Denhaunt

I can't believe what I'm reading! What a complete and total load of crap. Halloween is about history, and family, and fun. It's about actually finding the time in life's busy schedule to TALK to your neighbor and to do something fun with your kids. It's a special night NO MATTER WHAT DAY OF THE WEEK IT FALLS ON. Honestly, I think it's cool when it falls on a week night - doesn't anyone remember how great it was to be able to stay out later than normal with your friends? The 31st is the one day of the year where it feels like anything’s possible - who knows maybe it is supernatural (can anyone who's broken down a Halloween display at midnight deny they've been a little spooked?) 

Is there a parent out there that says, "Sorry, Billy, no trick or treating it's a school night" - if so this is most certainly a house that needs a few rotten eggs and some TP.

I agree with many who've posted that this is just another ridiculous attempt at marketing Spirit's pre-packaged crap. To tell you the truth, I've dropped some dough there over the years - but believe me when I say that will never happen again.

Whew....I feel much better now.


----------



## DrKreepy

Wow...What a truly stupid idea. This has got to be to make some kind of quarterly sales quota. Go to the youtube channel and leave some comments for this nut.


----------



## HomeyDaClown

DrKreepy said:


> Wow...What a truly stupid idea. This has got to be to make some kind of quarterly sales quota. Go to the youtube channel and leave some comments for this nut.


Welcome DrKreepy and thanks for the support.

It's not a guy (unless you are referring to Spirit Halloween's CEO) it is Spirit's stupid campaign. I know you like home built props and have some great videos so I really appreciate it. Spread the word and have everyone sign my counter petition and we will put an end this madness.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I signed the Keep it 31 Petition.


----------



## Warrant2000

I guess I'm in the minority to move it to a Saturday. I'm not really concerned with the motives of Spirit to increase their revenue - if it does, good for them. If more people shop at Spirit to put on haunts, good for everyone. Some holidays are designated as dates, some are designated as days.

When I look at my haunt falling on the weekend versus a weekday, many things go through my mind; logistics, actors, setup, preps, breakdown. Everything about a weekend is better with the extra time, and the next day being Sunday.

Additionally, I don't like to see Halloween as a copy of other holidays; i.e. exchanging cards or gifts. Like Thanksgiving, it is a totally separate and unique experience during the year, of which I am a big fan. To me it is about the immensely satisfying feeling of building props, putting on a haunt, and providing people one of the thrills that they crave - to be scared. The last thing I would like see is Halloween be generalized and homogenized like so many other holidays.

This is just my opinion, and you're welcome to it.


----------



## DaGhoulies

I work for Spirit Halloween and I had no idea they were trying to pull this crap. I am definately against changing Halloween from the 31st to the last Saturday of October. NO holiday is ever on the same day of the week, from year to year. As far as moving it to Saturday helping the economy, impossible. Spirit cant employ enough people to affect a change in the economy and changing halloween to the last Saturday would have absolutely NO effect on how long the store would stay open. They will still open on the same day and close on November 1st. This is preposterous to me. GREED is the beginning of the downfall of every great civilization.


----------



## DaGhoulies

I signed the counter petition. Congress has better ways of spending our time and tax dollars then spending it on things like this.


----------



## Terrormaster

DaGhoulies said:


> NO holiday is ever on the same day of the week, from year to year.


Except for (sorry, smart ass moment):

Thanksgiving, 4th Thursday of November but ALWAYS a Thursday;
Easter, always on a Sunday;
Good Friday, nuff said;
Ash Wednesday, see Good Friday;
Mardi Gras (for us Nawlins natives), always on the Tuesday (aka: Fat Tuesday) before Ash Wednesday.

Those holidays above were designated that way from their incarnation. But I digress, we definitely agree to keep it 31.

And for those that do wanna change it, stop being selfish. No one is arguing with the benefits, its the principle here - I'd stand up for any major holiday changes, not just Halloween. People just don't up and go changing when holidays happen.

Come on, Mardi Gras is the biggest party day in the US, ain't no one changing that from a Tuesday to a Saturday so that we can party harder then recover from our hangovers on Sunday after. Ain't gonna happen.

And neither should changing Halloween. KEEP IT 31!


----------



## Denhaunt

Amen my brother


----------



## twilightmafia09

JohnnyL said:


> It's pretty upsetting in my opinion. They want to change the date of Halloween to the last Saturday of every month. This would destroy all the Halloween is. It has been celebrated on the same day for thousands of years.
> 
> They're trying to commercialize Halloween for the sake of their sales in my opinion.
> 
> Let's change Christmas while we're at it...
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Here's the link to Spirit's petition: www.SpiritHalloweekend.com
> 
> *UPDATE:* Here is a link to the "*Keep it 31*" petition to preserve the date of Halloween, please check it out and sign it. Thanks everyone!
> 
> *http://www.petitiononline.com/KEEPIT31/petition.html*


Woah ok need to word that better lol. You said the "last saturday of every month"......i thought you meant it literally...like last saturday of january be halloween...last saturday of febuary.....so on


----------



## shaddie

DaGhoulies said:


> I work for Spirit Halloween and I had no idea they were trying to pull this crap. I am definately against changing Halloween from the 31st to the last Saturday of October. NO holiday is ever on the same day of the week, from year to year. As far as moving it to Saturday helping the economy, impossible. Spirit cant employ enough people to affect a change in the economy and changing halloween to the last Saturday would have absolutely NO effect on how long the store would stay open. They will still open on the same day and close on November 1st. This is preposterous to me. GREED is the beginning of the downfall of every great civilization.


they are bearly open at all! the spirit stores around me open at 11am-7pm or somethin like that. i think they are shorter then that. the people that work there stayed open past closeing time because people were still coming in. she told her boss that they need to stay open later dont know what the out come was. and what time do people get in the halloween mood night of course. me and my family have a hard time going there because they close so early. if they stayed open longer they could make more money. sometimes i dont understand people. they dont post there hours of time they open either at the store or on the site. and then they are open 24 hours i cant remember if it was for a few days before halloween or on halloween. it would be a mess if they ever changed it to every saturday. it doesnt matter if its on a weekend or not people around here dont even decorate probably too lazy to do it. but i am curious about how they would get it to change nation wide *think about the calendars would they have to put halloween on ever saturday or can they do what they want?* how would they get people to follow this new date? would the president hold a press confrence on tv to anounce it?


----------



## shaddie

either they are embarrassed that little to no people are signing their petition or they are to stupid to put a button or some kind of number on the site to tell you how many people have signed already. if anyone can find a way to see how many have signed with out having to sign the petition post the number. i have a feeling that the no number thing is on purpose people wonder how many have sign so they sign it themselves so that they can see. or am i givin them to much credit?


----------



## Terrormaster

The more and more I think about it, the more and more this just seems like a huge publicity stunt... Keep one thing in mind in terms of marketing... There is NO bad press, attention is attention. And this certainly got a lot of folks in the Halloween circle talking about Spirit now didn't it?

I don't think they ever really intended to change the date at all. They just want enough people talking about Spirit to bring their store to the attention of those who didn't even know Halloween stores existed.


----------



## mroct31

And now for something completely different:



debbie5 said:


> Naw- no flipping, but I'm always up for wrestling. 2 out of 3 wins. GO!
> (adjusting sumo belt and topknot)


Funny with debbie5 as your name when I saw wrestling sumo belt and topknot were definitely not the first things that popped into my mind...more like oil or whip cream!

OK now back on topic: Halloween stays on the 31st no matter what day it is, this idea is just plain stupid. Also, as a parent and haunter I don't want parties on the 31st especially if it's on a Saturday like this year! As haunters I would assume you wouldn't be able to go to a party on that day as you'd be busy haunting! Luckily, our big party of the year hosts are also parents and would never have a party on the big day itself. Maybe if you are a bunch of 20somethings that day is fine, but as a parent and haunter, it's would be the worst time to have a party. 
As stated earlier in this post, then Christmas, New Years, or whatever should be moved to the weekend as well but this would be to make America more productive since employers wouldn't have to give employee's as much time off, as some do now and they'd (these companies) would be much more productive? Scrooge would have been happy with that!


----------



## JohnnyL

Just watched "Trick 'r Treat" - Sam (the character) would be pissed at Spirit, that's for sure!


----------



## Darkmaster

My opinion, the government is getting involved and seperating Church and state again. It goes in relation with Nov. 1st., all Saints day. They won't admit it.

It stays the 31st.


----------



## DaGhoulies

I can shed some light on what is actually going on here. This is a "viral compaign" meaning that it is internet based and is designed to get people talking about Spirit Halloween. They do not actually expect to accomplish a change in the holidays date.


----------



## HomeyDaClown

*Exactly*



DaGhoulies said:


> I can shed some light on what is actually going on here. This is a "viral compaign" meaning that it is internet based and is designed to get people talking about Spirit Halloween. They do not actually expect to accomplish a change in the holidays date.


Their misguided efforts of this viral campaign have done well to turn people away rather than get them shopping. Spirit's marketing strategy: We sell poor quality over priced Chinese made products so let's get everyone mad at us too, yeah that's a good idea. We have local Halloween stores with huge selections that make $pirit stores look like amateurs. They could care less about $pirit.


----------



## Tralan

So, I am from a far off magical land called "Nevada." That first a is pronounced short, as in apple, for those of you who commonly mispronounced a longer a (like father).

Anywho, Nevada day is also October 31. Since October 31 is a statewide holiday, State employees get it off. Well, people were sick of having to take Tuesdays and Wednesdays off, so the state made it the last Friday of the month is Nevada Day Observed. Long weekend.

What this means: in Good ol' "Silv'ry rills" Hallow's Eve is still celebrated on the 31st.


----------



## scareme

scareme said:


> You don't live in Oklahoma City (and I bet you're glad). The leaders of our fair city, of almost 1 mil. people, do say "Hey, you can't give out candy to your neighbor's kids on 10/31" Last time Halloween fell on a Sun. we had to celebrate it on Sat. night. They said that majority did not want it celebrated on Sun. They did not officillay say it was cause the relgious leaders and majority didn't want the holiday with satan ties to be celebrated on the Lord's day, but show me one person who did not get that idea. Since next years holiday falls on Sun., we all fully expect to be celebrating it Sat.. But the official notice won't come out til next Oct. It doesn't bother me, because of the reasons already given on the thread, it's eaiser to celebrate on Sat. night. But I just hate the relgious majority setting the rules for all of us. Said my piece.


The two big college towns in Oklahoma, Stillwater (OSU) and Norman (OU) have decided since they have football games on Sat. night, it's not safe for kids to be out trick or treating that night. So Stillwater will have tot on Thur. night, and Norman said kids will tot on Fri. night. Nothing more important than football and relgion in this state. I'm not sure why Stillwater chose Thur. instead of Fri. night. Anyway, kids around here can travel an hour north and tot on Thur. night. Fifteen minutes south, and tot on Fri. night, and hit the neighborhoods on Sat. night. If they plan it right, they can get a truckload of candy this year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

DaGhoulies said:


> I can shed some light on what is actually going on here. This is a "viral compaign" meaning that it is internet based and is designed to get people talking about Spirit Halloween. They do not actually expect to accomplish a change in the holidays date.


I agree. There is no real petition there, just a pledge...whatever that is.
There isn't any representative that is going to take this issue on. There are much bigger issues to deal with.

It is publicity...and it is working.


----------



## charlie

I don't know how I feel about it not being on the 31st - but I do wish it was on a Saturday every year. My haunt is a 1 night only (Halloween) deal. So after weeks of preparation it sucks if the turnout is not great. Last year being on a Friday we had lower attendance because of high school football games. Being on a Saturday also saves me taking a vacation day at work 

charlie


----------

